# Cycle day 1?



## zappa (Dec 16, 2010)

This subject has cropped up on the Jessops thread and there is still some confusion about what is classified as CD1? What do you think it is / have been told by doctor etc..


----------



## poohbear71 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have been told it is first day of proper bleeding


----------



## Toffi (Jan 24, 2011)

I keep having to clarify this bcoz i have a couple of days of cramps and spotting before a heavy flow and the nurse said day 1 is the day you start bleeding heavy .


----------

